# Favorite Sport?



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

So, what is your favorite sport? Or maybe you have more than one? List both of 'em!

I love basketball and softball. But I will play anything, anytime!


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 2, 2008)

I did pole vaulting in high school for a very brief time, so that always interests me to watch at the olympics, so does the high jump.

I played ultimate frisbee in high school for a year, so I also enjoy that. Yes I know that some people gag at the very mention of the words "ultimate frisbee" and "sport" in the same sentence, but I do consider it a sport yes.

I really suck at basketball, but I enjoy playing it as well.

Chris


----------



## Dyste (Jan 2, 2008)

Badminton is the best! Woo!! Ok, no more spurts of enthusiasm for me.


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2008)

I voted Soccer, not a very thorough list though >_> Ice hockey is good too...


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 2, 2008)

Love playing badminton, Dance Dance Revolution, Starcraft...

Really like watching ice hockey too.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> I voted Soccer, not a very thorough list though >_> Ice hockey is good too...



yeah i know it isnt a very good list but its the 'basic' sports out there that i could think of off the top of my head... sorry!


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm a runner, so I vote in Cross-Country ;P. I don't like track as much because flat is generally boring (Need that downhill to gain back some energy!), and because it's short. 

Badminton and Table Tennis is also fun ;P.


----------



## badmephisto (Jan 2, 2008)

i cannot believe Hockey isn't listed

and i love badminton as well  And Ping-Pong and Tennis


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 2, 2008)

Hockey definitely. I've been a die-hard Pittsburgh Penguins fan for my whole life.

I actually just got back from the Winter Classic and it was absolutely amazing!


----------



## hait2 (Jan 2, 2008)

normally i'd say badminton but it got a little too addicting for me at one point and i'd rather not mention it anymore

soooooooo
i'd go with skiing
;D

p.s. exo, we should play a game of star


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Jan 2, 2008)

Go Badminton


----------



## Dyste (Jan 2, 2008)

I can't believe so many cubers like badminton. It should've been one of the choices. xD


----------



## HelloiamChow (Jan 2, 2008)

This is an easy one for me. Ultimate Frisbee. It's like the best of soccer and football. My favorite thing about it is that you can out run the frisbee so you always think you can catch up to it. Kind of a never say never type of thing. Theres nothing more rewarding than seeing a floating frisbee 20 yards away, and sprinting over, and to lay out at the last second to catch it. You can't match it.

Chris: Did you play on a school team in high school? Or just a lot of pick up games?


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > I voted Soccer, not a very thorough list though >_> Ice hockey is good too...
> ...



You are kidding me right? What you mean to say is: common sports in America, and you put Soccer in there as well... I'm taking it for granted that you are American? You see, while basketball, baseball and "football" (by this I take it you mean American Football/Grid Iron?) are popular in America, they have no bearing in almost any other country...


----------



## Erik (Jan 2, 2008)

I vot for a shared place for: swimming, badminton, speed skating, gymnastics, juggling and speedcubing


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chess .


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to play soccer, baseball, basketball, cross country, and track, but now I just play soccer, so I put that. I'm still a baller at everything else though


----------



## Caio Lafetá (Jan 2, 2008)

hmm.. My favorite "sport" is speedcubing


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



yeah, i meant to say i was American... oops. i will try to put more options in it now


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dene said:


> slncuber21 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



yeah, i meant to say i was American... oops. i will try to put more options in it now


sorry for the double post i dont know why it happened


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 2, 2008)

Erik said:


> I vot for a shared place for: swimming, badminton, speed skating, gymnastics, juggling and speedcubing



Speedskating is really awesome too! I haven't watched it since the last Winter Olympics though...


----------



## Erik (Jan 2, 2008)

yah it's such an underestimated sport, plus we dutchies are quite good at it


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to get into speedskating. I have watched some of the best in New Zealand, it looks like such fun!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 2, 2008)

Speedcubing, Running, Looooong walks, Tennis


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 3, 2008)

HelloiamChow said:


> Chris: Did you play on a school team in high school? Or just a lot of pick up games?



I played on my school team. I started as a bench warmer, but I got really into it and by the end of the season I was one of the regular starters :-D I can still throw a disc pretty well, but I'm out of shape now compared to back then.

Did you play on a team, or just for fun? It's cool to find another ultimate frisbee player here!

Chris


----------



## Demon Parasite (Jan 8, 2008)

Tennis and Table Tennis. Definitely the best sports. I personally think football is overrated.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 8, 2008)

Track & Field!
(It's so fun to compare events to cubing.)
And our school might actually have a track this season!
I jump (lon & triple) and hurdle (110H, 300).

By the way, our school records are posted on plates above a gym entrance. Reminds me of the WCA database...



cmhardw said:


> I did pole vaulting in high school for a very brief time, so that always interests me to watch at the olympics, so does the high jump.


Chris Hardwick _pole vaulting_? I want to see that!
I somewhat considered it, but it wasn't too appealing, and I like to keep my glasses on during events (except 3x3x3 BLD).
I know the school record holder from Freshman year. 



cmhardw said:


> I played ultimate frisbee in high school for a year, so I also enjoy that. Yes I know that some people gag at the very mention of the words "ultimate frisbee" and "sport" in the same sentence, but I do consider it a sport yes.
> Chris


Ultimate Frisbee? Great sport! Almost as great a sport as cubing!


----------



## guusrs (Jan 8, 2008)

Swimming
Gus


----------



## ccchips296 (Jan 12, 2008)

gooooo tennis!! 
and track and field too.


----------



## ooveehoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Speedcubing, of course.

Oh, and chess is great too


----------



## flamingBurrito (Apr 10, 2008)

baseball =D


----------



## pcharles93 (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't see cubing on the list.


----------



## Inusagi (Apr 10, 2008)

Right. That list don't have the Sport that is the meaning of my life. Speedcubing.


----------



## Roma (Apr 10, 2008)

swimming......


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 11, 2008)

Disc golf and speedcubing.


----------



## scuber123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Doesn't anybody but me like snooker?
(Actually, I know Lars Vandenbergh does)


----------



## FlowingRiver94 (Apr 11, 2008)

Karate and swimming.


----------



## Leviticus (Apr 12, 2008)

Soccer FTW  i also like cricket, badmington, table tennis, tennis and of course speedcubing.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 12, 2008)

I chose Football, and the other was Track & Field.


----------



## Subaruiz (Apr 12, 2008)

Soccer ! Best sport of the world


----------



## Harris Chan (Apr 12, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> Track & Field!
> (It's so fun to compare events to cubing.)
> And our school might actually have a track this season!
> I jump (lon & triple) and hurdle (110H, 300)



=D I do track and field too lol, I mostly jump though, I *might* do 100m, but I'm scared of tripping on the hurdles and kill my knee/wrist or something xD 

Last year (gr 8) I tripped on this metal bar in the middle of the runway for triple jump, and I tried to keep balance so I don't scrap myself on the runway, so I was running like those ninjas (my back was parallel to the ground), but then I crashed, half on the runway half on the grass. I couldn't breath, but everyone came to look and help, so it was good (I ended up with 3rd place, because I ended up not running until after I past that metal part, and the starting line is too close to the pit, I could literally hop into the pit from there >.<). In elementary school there's "standing long jump" hehe, (2m 34 in grade 6, 2m 50 something in grade 7, 2m 70 in grade 8, jumping on grass xD) 

I need to work on my flexibility though, I probably have the worst out of the people at the school, and i need it for jumping and giving power


----------



## jazzthief81 (Apr 12, 2008)

scuber123 said:


> Doesn't anybody but me like snooker?
> (Actually, I know Lars Vandenbergh does)



Absolutely! Snooker all the way!


----------



## joey (Apr 12, 2008)

jazzthief81 said:


> scuber123 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't anybody but me like snooker?
> ...


I didn't actually know this, until I went to your youtube page expecting to find cubing videos... =p


----------



## alexc (Apr 13, 2008)

Soccer is the best!


----------



## GaroMaster1337 (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm appalled, perplexed, and bewildered with the fact that wrestling isn't on there.


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2009)

No, it wasn't the most comperehensive list was it?


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 4, 2009)

Is this watching or participating? Your list is way to short!

No Hockey, Wrestling, Track & Field, Lacrosse, Swimming, Cross Country?
What about extreme sports? 
If we're talking about watching what about Auto Racing, Horse Racing, Bull Riding?
Dont forget to include Rugby, Jai Alai, Cricket, Racquetball. Isnt synchronized swimming even a sport?

My guess is this isnt the most athletic group of people here on this forum so "other" will always win given your list.


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't consider baseball a sport. Games are too silly.
Real men do track and can run the 100m faster than they can solve a 2x2.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Jan 4, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> I don't consider baseball a sport. Games are too silly.
> Real men do track and can run the 100m faster than they can solve a 2x2.



i would have used "3x3" for that. haha Usain Bolt got like 9.69 didn't he? thats a competitive 3x3x3 time.


----------



## SlapShot (Jan 4, 2009)

My devotion is to one sport, and one sport only. Take a guess.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 4, 2009)

yoyos....

kartin racing


----------



## Escher (Jan 4, 2009)

bichettereds said:


> Dont forget to include Rugby, Jai Alai, Cricket, *Racquetball*. Isnt synchronized swimming even a sport?



real men play squash.


----------



## panyan (Jan 4, 2009)

golf is my favourite, swimming comes in at a close second



Dene said:


> No, it wasn't the most comperehensive list was it?




Not at all considering 3/5 were american sports!


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 4, 2009)

I love tae kwon doo and bungy jumping ( I think it's rare for old girl like me) and I do love to watch soccer


----------



## Sa967St (Jan 4, 2009)

softball ftw  
I don't play it anymore though


----------



## MichaelErskine (Jan 4, 2009)

My new favourite sport is body flying (this is me yesterday)...






...but I doubt I'll be able to afford to play it very often!


----------



## cookingfat (Jan 4, 2009)

msemtd said:


> My new favourite sport is body flying (this is me yesterday)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow, that looked so much fun, I want to try it !


----------



## fanwuq (Jan 4, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > I don't consider baseball a sport. Games are too silly.
> ...



I wrote sub-3x3 at first, but then I thought that's too easy for most people.
I average just sub-20 last time I did a speed solve and that seems too easy. Of course last time I tried a 2x2 I was averaging 7 seconds, so that's impossible. Maybe Clock will be better?


----------



## Garmon (Jan 4, 2009)

Soccer. I call it football.


----------



## SRV (Jan 4, 2009)

Just returned from a 3-day snowboarding trip...XD I voted other, as my favorite are snowboarding and windsurfing... Really great sports...


----------



## ConnorCuber (Jan 4, 2009)

My favorite sport is speedcubing.


----------



## Odin (Jan 4, 2009)

Connors right , why isnt it up there? (oh my favorite sport is speedcubing too)


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Jan 4, 2009)

Track and field is cool...MMA is awesome


----------



## bichettereds (Jan 5, 2009)

panyan said:


> golf is my favourite, swimming comes in at a close second
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True but baseball is huge in Central America and pretty big in some Asian countries. (side note.. Baseball players in the U.S. make as much as Soccer players in Europe)

The most popular sports world wide based on how many watch and/or play it are in this order...

1. Soccer (aka... Football)
2. Cricket
3. Field Hockey
4. Tennis
5. Volleyball
6. Table Tennis
7. Baseball
8. Golf
9. American Football
10. Basketball


----------

